

Show HN: EDAsolver picks parts and creates netlists from requirements - cmwslw
http://edasolver.com/

======
chacham15
Its a cool concept, but there are soooo many variables, some of which have no
logical basis. For example: I need a high precision servo because I want my
car to turn fast and accurately, I need a (3-phase motor or an H-bridge) so
that I can slow down very quickly, I need a motor which has high torque, uses
electricity, and wont emit a large magnetic field (because that could mess up
the sensor input), I want a microcontroller which has a C++ compiler, a USB
interface, and 4 A2D ports, I also need parts which weigh as little as
possible, and the list goes on.

